# Farm Collective - 91 Cowcross Street, London, EC1M 6BH



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Has anyone been to Farm Collective (aka FARM) ?

Newly opened serving the EC1 populus (based in Farringdon), FARM looks to be an exciting concept, tackling social and climate issues and introducing consumers to real home grown food.

I'm yet to visit but this store has been hitting my radar and I intend to visit shortly.

Visit the website at FARM and feedback on the service and their offering.


----------



## TimStyles (Jul 22, 2008)

I did a few 'help-out' shifts on bar, before leaving the country.

These guys have a great perspective, and some really nice kit to play with.


----------

